# CNC cabinet



## KI5AAI (Dec 10, 2021)

I am new to CNC but not new to woodworking. I got a CNC machine (3020) about a month ago. I finally unboxed it and made a cabinet for it.

I have a USB port on the front for easy access. The led lights are 4 strips of LED's I wired together. The three switches in the front control the lights and the fan. The third switch will be used for air assist when I have a laser hooked up. I remoted the emergencey stop button and placed it on the front panel.

I used Noiko 80 mil sound deadening insulation on the inside. Not only does it make super quiet, it also hides all of the wires going to the front pane.

The right side has rare earth magnets to hold some tools and bits.

The back has the CNC power supply, 4 inch DC port, and a 48V to 12V converter. The 12 volts is for the lights, fan, and for anything else I might need it for.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice work on what I assume is a goal to reduce both the noise and the dust a CNC can make. I wish such things made sense with larger CNCs that needed access across their beds. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, sometimes it would be nice to enclose our CNC but it's too large for that. We barely got it into the shop as it is, let alone build an enclosure for it.

And nice job on the enclosure! We do like photos so when you start making projects show us what you've built.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , @KI5AAI 

Looks like you put some thought into that project.


----------



## KI5AAI (Dec 10, 2021)

Just a small change to the cabinet. I knew I would have to do this. I made a small enclosure for the fan with a sliding door. I want the door shut while not running the fan (it makes about a .7 DB difference) If I run the Dust collector I need it opened for the airflow. And of course, if I want to run the fan for a long project to draw out the heat.

I am going to do two more things. Put a sliding shelf underneath for a laptop and to put a vertical sliding shelf on the right side for bits and tools.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice job on the setup. Today my CNC cabinet was full of Red Cedar after I cut out 16 wooden cedar candle lantern kits. Four 3/4" x24"x24" red cedar glued up panels. On the 3rd panel i hit a screw with a 1/8" end mill and everything after that was not cut all the way through. Only 6 of the 32 parts cut out all the way. I had to bandsaw all my parts out and used a flush trim router and bit against the edge of the bit that still cut flat so all was not lost. Milled up 10 gallons of cedar shavings from all that CNCing. I use a 1" foam box that sits over my Shark. I just lift one end to access stuff and then put it back down then go to the rear of the machine and lift the box and prop it up and put my hold downs and do clean up. The foam enclousre only weighs a few pounds. I use a 4" port for dust collection but only collect the floating dust inside the box. I use a shop vac after machining to clean up the shavings. Works great. 
Always enjoy this stuff. It's a learning curve with lots of fun!
2021 CNC and Shop updates Shark 510HD - YouTube


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

This shot shows the backside of the enclosure lifted up and the broken bit with only half way cuts...still gotta use a router mounted upside down like a shaper and free hand from time to time.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

That all looks great, wonderful actually . But if you are like the rest of us constantly trying to think of way to improve it .. Looks like you are really close to having everything ready to run great from the start, { almost said from the get go, but you all might think I am just an old hillbilly}
Mine is running now,  I just surfaced the spoilboard ,  

Everyone have a great weekend, 
God Bless, 
Ray


----------

